# O2 Broadband??



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

Anyone got O2 broadband? They have offered it to me for £7 a month 2megs.... (cant get any faster where we live!) Thought it sounded fab... I am on tiscali at the moment and pay £15 a month. 

Are O2 any good? Anyone had any problems?

Thanks
Natalie xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

We have O2 broadband.

Have had no problems at all with them. Very happy.


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

We have it too and have had no problems at all with it. Think when we had a very minor prob, DH rang and they were so helpful and fixed it there and then.  Massive improvement after talk talk!


----------

